# Movie cars in slot car movie



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

guess i was bored. i need to get out more.






sorry about the weird aspect ratio. that's what happens when you shoot video using the Vine app on an iPhone.

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Bravo!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool lil video. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Mint!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

The Sheriff car getting stuck on the Jump had me rolling.

Later The Smokey & The Bandit Lives! Rockinator


----------



## choc-ice (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the video!

Those Sheriff's cars are always getting stuck..


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool.
Love the turn around on the Rockford camaro&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

choc-ice!

i have ALWAYS loved your amazing chassis and videos. it's funny, as i was putting that video together, i thought of the stuff you do, and wished i had room to set this all up in a larger scale...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff!

http://www.chase-cars.com/


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Videos Gents. Thanks for sharing them with us.


Rob


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Choice!Did you install the working steering on the yellow road runner?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The working steering and body roll are nice! 






Here's my slot car track before the High River Flood of 2013 ended everything. Still got the car and track though. I'm currently not sure where the people got to. I think I saved them.

I built the car from Monogram Tiger Cat parts and a Lindberg 1/32nd scale 1949 Ford.


----------



## choc-ice (Jul 25, 2012)

philo426 said:


> Hey Choice!Did you install the working steering on the yellow road runner?


Yes, you can see it working hard on the video above! The Roadrunner bodyshell was a pain to make, the 3D data wasn't very accurate so it had to be modified by hand before the master could be used as a silicon mold for casting the resin shells.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

well, its a New Year (2014) 
Will there be a part 2 ????


----------

